# Swimming with Tee shirt on



## Reformingstudent (Jul 16, 2008)

Ever since I was a kid I never felt comfortable in public with my shirt off even to go swimming. I still to this day don't go in the water (baths and showers being the exception) without a shirt on mostly because of a birth defect that makes me feel self conscience and also due to the fact the an overweight, out of shape white guy walking on the beach isn't a pretty sight to see. "Look mommy, a walking Manatee!"
So, I just wanted to know if any other men keep their shirts on when going into the water. If I were maybe 20 years younger, 30 lbs lighter and had a perfect form... well nobody's perfect.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually wear a rash guard when I go swimming. I have my kids where them too not so much for modesty sake but for protection from the sun.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 16, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I usually wear a rash guard when I go swimming. I have my kids where them too not so much for modesty sake but for protection from the sun.



Is this my only chance to see fully immersed presbyterians ?
Sorry, hard to resist I will behave myself now


----------



## Poimen (Jul 16, 2008)

I always swim without a shirt. I wouldn't feel comfortable any other way.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 16, 2008)

Their heads are sticking out. That ain't a babdism sir!!!

Back to the OP, yes, I always wear a t-shirt and swimming shorts (not speedos) on the beach/in the sea/ in the little pool in the back garden.

I feel more comfortable that way, and feel more modest. Not that there is anything attractive to hide, mind.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 16, 2008)

Iconoclast said:


> Is this my only chance to see fully immersed presbyterians ?
> Sorry, hard to resist I will behave myself now


 

Good one.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 16, 2008)

If I were configured like the Lt. Col. with the gaggle of gorgeous kids, proud bare-chestedness would be my preference, despite some REALLY bad sunburns when I was 153 lbs following high school. Afterall, shouldn't we proclaim our gratitude for what God has created? (Rich you be the man!).

However, when even your family would likely mistake you for Moby Dick, there would seem to be little percentage in grossing out young women and frightening young children at the beach/pool side. When the nurse complimented me on my 60 lbs weight loss during the first 8 wks of my diet, she said that the ketosis diet works amazingly well with me. I retorted that it has nothing to do with that. The thought of standing on a scale and dropping one's drawers 2x weekly for a pretty young nurse to give me my B-12 shot in the derriere is enough to shame anyone into serious weight loss. There may be a few things more ghastly than a pale white b*** the size of Rhode Island, I just can't think of them right now.

So yes, for reasons of vanity, public safety, fear of permanently scarring the pysches of young children, and because I have already had one skin cancer removed . . . the shirt stays on!!!

BTW - after two weeks of enforced weight stabilization (i.e. they make sure you DON'T lose), I began my next ten week weight program today. Please pray that I can lose another 60 lbs (goal = 120 total).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 16, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Their heads are sticking out. That ain't a babdism sir!!!



So it is true that the top of the head is all that matters!!!


----------



## Quickened (Jul 16, 2008)

I really dont swim. But the shirt stays on most of the time in public (99.9%) as i have a large scar from surgery from when i was born. I feel uncomfortable to be honest. Glad i am not the only one


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 16, 2008)

"my only chance to see fully immersed presbyterians"

You guys slay me! 

BTW - their hair is wet, so they did go under at some point...


----------



## TimV (Jul 16, 2008)

Rich looks like Tom Cruise would if he were of normal stature.

I never take my shirt off, but it's a cultural thing. I recently found this photo of my grandfather, how taught me beekeeping, but that was in another time.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 17, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Their heads are sticking out. That ain't a babdism sir!!!



But how do you know? Maybe they're 'coming up from the water'?


----------



## govols (Jul 17, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> "my only chance to see fully immersed presbyterians"
> 
> You guys slay me!
> 
> BTW - their hair is wet, so they did go under at some point...



True -


----------



## govols (Jul 17, 2008)

TimV said:


> Rich looks like Tom Cruise would if he were of normal stature.
> 
> I never take my shirt off, but it's a cultural thing. I recently found this photo of my grandfather, how taught me beekeeping, but that was in another time.



Working with bees with no shirt.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 17, 2008)

> I recently found this photo of my grandfather,



Grandaddy's a big boy, Tim. When you say the word "beekeeper", it doesn't usually give an image of a man who could beat you senseless with a wet noodle.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 17, 2008)

I sometimes swim with a shirt, but only to cover my tattoos.


----------



## TimV (Jul 17, 2008)

> Working with bees with no shirt.



I tried his method once, when I got a call from the Fire Department about a swarm of bees in a school storage yard. Gramps said that bees are calmer when they don't smell fabric, so I went, took off my shirt, and...


----------



## shackleton (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe we could go back to this,






Note how the woman is dressed to swim


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 17, 2008)

TimV:


----------



## skellam (Jul 17, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> . . . the fact the an overweight, out of shape white guy walking on the beach isn't a pretty sight to see. "Look mommy, a walking Manatee!"
> So, I just wanted to know if any other men keep their shirts on when going into the water. If I were maybe 20 years younger, 30 lbs lighter and had a perfect form... well nobody's perfect.



I wish some people would have your consideration before seeking to don their speedos at the beach.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 17, 2008)

Tim, I'm deathly allergic to bee stings - that photo will give me nightmares for weeks. 

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 17, 2008)

I wear a t-shirt when swimming, although I didn't always. I'm also self-conscious about a birth defect, but I think I do it more for decency. Plus it's quicker to wear a shirt than put on sunscreen.


----------



## govols (Jul 17, 2008)

When sharks are around then this is good:






Better be able to hold your breath though.


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 17, 2008)

govols said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > "my only chance to see fully immersed presbyterians"
> ...



The babies I've baptized end up with a wet head


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 17, 2008)

TimV said:


> > Working with bees with no shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried his method once, when I got a call from the Fire Department about a swarm of bees in a school storage yard. Gramps said that bees are calmer when they don't smell fabric, so I went, took off my shirt, and...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

